# A Total Stranger Gave Me Her Phone Number Just Like That



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

So I was waiting at a bus stop yesterday and there was this young woman standing next to me and when her bus came, before she got on she told me I dropped something and gave me a small piece of paper that had a smiley saying "Hi you are cute" and it had her name and her number on it. Since this kind of thing has never happened to me before in my life I am obviously very suspicious thinking that it might be some kind of prank joke and thus either a fake number or someone else's number like a guy's for example. We didn't even participate in small talk the whole time we were standing near each other at the bus stop or have that much eye contact with each other, which is why I had a shocked what the hell just happened expression on my face after what she just did because she knows absolutely nothing about me and for all she knows I could be someone dangerous like a serial killer or a rapist (not that I personally am one, but the world is a dangerous place full of psychos and weirdos) so she is taking a real risk giving her personal number to a total stranger on the street that she has never even had small talk with and knows zip about since she does not even know my name. Now here are my questions that I hope some of you can answer, first am I right in feeling cautious and suspicious about all of this ? Second how rare or common is it for females to pull this kind of stuff ? Third should I call the number that she gave me just to see what I get on the other end of the line ? Fourth have you or do you know anybody who has gone through a similar scenario as mine ?


----------



## luciano (Jun 3, 2004)

What a story! I think your really over thinking it.
1. I think the schock of the situation has got you thinking all kinds of scenerios that just arn't that realistic. She would gain nothing from giving you a wrong number, and am sure it took courage on her part.
2. I have no idea.
3. Defentily. Run with it.
4. Not a total stranger. I had a coworker once give me her number without me asking for it.

Good Luck


----------



## RubyLynn (Jan 21, 2008)

1)Am I right in feeling cautious and suspicious about all of this?
Yes, she is a stranger after all, but it’s unlikely that she embarrasses men at bus stops for fun, is trying to rob you, or wants to bury you in her backyard. Have you ever seen her at the bus stop before?

2)Second how rare or common is it for females to pull this kind of stuff?
I would say fairly common, especially if she is shy – which it sounds like she might be. She probably waited as long as she did without talking to you to minimize her own embarrassment in case you rejected her.

3)Should I call the number that she gave me just to see what I get on the other end of the line?
Yes! If you get nervous on the phone, you might want to think about what you’ll say ahead of time and give yourself an out if it gets awkward (I’m on way to wherever, let me give you my phone/email/IM/etc so you can call me later). If you’re using cells, you could always text her your number first and see if she calls you, but I would only do that as a last resort.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

I say go for it. The beginning of this story is too interesting to end it now. As for what to say, I'd tease her a little about what she did. On the date (hopefully) too. Good luck.


----------



## McBeef (Jan 5, 2008)

Wow thats amazing! Very bizarre story. I think because we have SA we tend to be a little paranoid about being tricked and embarassed. I think realistically it is very unlikely that this is an elaborate prank or anything sinister. I have met and seen really hot chicks who got a kick out of taunting unattractive guys but it was never anything as elaborate as this.

I say call her and go for it. Who knows? Maybe she has SA too and thats why she did this? I mean, it could also be the case that she's a shady character with a lot of chaos in her life but you never know till you call. Look at it this way: you, a guy with a psychological disorder that would make it otherwise impossible to chat up a girl and get her number, literally had a girl shyly drop her number on a piece of paper for you saying you're cute. You'd be daft not to call that number!


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

Please call her. Even if it turns out not brilliant, at least you'll have a funny story to tell. You will only regret it if you don't.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Dudleyville said:


> Second how rare or common is it for females to pull this kind of stuff ? Third should I call the number that she gave me just to see what I get on the other end of the line ? Fourth have you or do you know anybody who has gone through a similar scenario as mine ?


I'm not sure how rare this sort of circumstance is, but my brother has had something similar happen to him more than once. He told me in passing not long ago that a woman slipped her phone number into his pocket and told him he was "fine," but he didn't phone her on account of her looking like Danny Trejo. It's not unheard of.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

Dudleyville said:


> am I right in feeling cautious and suspicious about all of this?


You're over-analyzing things. This girl was attracted to you. Simple as that.

If you found her attractive, then yes you should call her. I would imagine making such a call with SA would be difficult. But look at it this way. The majority of the time it's the guys job to impress the girl and win her over. The fact that she gave you her number, it means you've already done that. Of course, there is always the possibility that the conversation won't go well and she'll lose interest as a result. But hey, you're already 50% there with the physical attraction part of it.

Is it rare? Yeah I would say so, but that's no reason to discount this as not being legit. Consider yourself lucky. I can only wish a beautiful girl would do something like this to me. :sigh

Keep us informed on what happens. I'm really curious.


----------



## ~AJ~ (Jan 23, 2008)

this is veeeerrry rare, I would be suspicious


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Call her but use a payphone or that star whatever number that makes your number hidden.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I haven't called yet, but I noticed that her number has a different area code than mines and when I checked online I found out it is an area code from a city in Southern California and I live in Northern California. So now I am even more suspicious.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Wow, that's weird.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

Even if it is wierd call with your identity hidden. Can't hurt to see whats up.


----------



## McBeef (Jan 5, 2008)

Dudleyville said:


> I haven't called yet, but I noticed that her number has a different area code than mines and when I checked online I found out it is an area code from a city in Southern California and I live in Northern California. So now I am even more suspicious.


Could be a cell phone. I live in TX but still have a Sacramento CA area code on my cell.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Drella said:


> he didn't phone her on account of her looking like Danny Trejo.


haha

You need to insult and belittle your brother until he develops SA and make him post here.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I say, call her! 

I don't find myself that pretty, but some guy at the gym in BC was super into me and was asking me to date him while we were biking on the bikes at the gym. I found it hilarious! I already had a boyfriend at the time.


----------



## Katester225 (Jan 27, 2008)

I would call anonymously from a payphone if i were you. But i'd be careful not to call her from a landline or your cell since she could see your number and write it down. Then she could go onto msn and look up your address and who knows wtf would happen then. Thats why i'm careful about giving out my cell number.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I must say though that she is a little too short for my liking. From what I saw at the bus stop she couldn't have been more than 5'1" or 5'2" at best. I am not really into women who are shorter than average. Another reason why I am hesitant to call.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

short chicks are the best dude, you're missing out


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

When she has her heels on you'll never even notice that she's petite. 

She's probably spent all weekend feeling rejected because you didn't call - go on, do it, even if it's just to let her down gently.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Curious!
I could understand it more if you saw her frequently at that stop, or if you both worked in the same building/went to the same school and took the same bus. 

I think I'd call, just because I would always regret not calling.


----------



## endtroducing (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, some of you are so negative for thinking that this was a prank. :\ I could actually see myself doing something like that. Don't overthink this. She had enough courage to give you her number, but not to be rejected. Not weird at all. 

And god, that's kind of ridiculous that one of the reasons why you won't call her is because she's short.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Women do to it to men all the time, you know refuse to give a guy a chance because he is too short.


----------



## jay_walking (Sep 20, 2007)

I've never had that happen to me, and it would probably be hard for me to call, but I would have to do it to see what happens.

I don't really understand why height would matter, but if you aren't interested in her then by all means don't call her.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I decided I am gonna call the number tomorrow and see how it goes. If she answers I wonder if she will be angry and hang up the phone immediately after I tell her I am the guy from the bus stop who got her number, because I took too long to call her back.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Huh? Wasn't that Friday? It's only Tuesday. hehe

Good luck!


----------



## nenad (Jan 3, 2008)

1. No, not yet. You should always be carefull, but you don't have any reason to be suspicious. 

2. It happens.

3. If this girl attracts you?

4. A group of girls passed a note to a freind of mine at traffic lights, without saying much. It was a genuine number.

Don't think too much, you'll only end up missing out.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, my cell phone indicates a different area than where I live. It's fairly common.


----------



## Mr. Frostman (Nov 9, 2003)

You should call the number just for curiosity's sake and tell us what happened.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yeah come on dude. So many guys (myself included) would love for this to happen to us.


----------



## Katester225 (Jan 27, 2008)

do it do it do it ...lol...god, everyone is telling you to do it.


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

do it and record the conversation and then post it on here.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Call!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Katester225 said:


> do it do it do it ...lol...god, everyone is telling you to do it.


YES!!!

dooooooooooooo itttttttttttttttttt

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

google her phone number and see what you can find? lolzzz


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

What a curious bunch we have here. :b :lol


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I called a few hours ago but she didn't pick up. So should I eventually call her again or wait till she calls me back ?


----------



## Beryl (Jan 9, 2007)

did u leave a message? probably wait.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

if you left a message, i'd wait a couple days before i tried again


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

zircon said:


> do it and record the conversation and then post it on here.


LOL! I love that idea!

I hope you get in touch with her. I can't wait to find out what happens next. :b


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is like SAS Soap Opera. What will happen next??????


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

Dudleyville said:


> I called a few hours ago but she didn't pick up. So should I eventually call her again or wait till she calls me back ?


I hope you left a message otherwise I wouldn't expect a call back unless she is super curious.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Call again if you didn't leave a message. If she doesn't answer, leave a message.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I finally talked to her and she sounded nice. The good news is she didn't reject me and hang up the phone immediately when I told her I don't have a car. We are supposed to meet up on Wednesday at 6m pacific time at the local shopping mall where she clocks out of work. Some information that she has told me about herself is that she works at a Macy's inside the mall, she's single, she lives with her older sister, she used to live in Burbank (hence the different area code on her cell number), and that she is Armenian.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Cool glad to hear you talked to her, finally! Hope your meet up with her goes well!


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh no you didn't! Congratulations. This is the most amazing story and brightened up my day. Good luck on Wednesday, and good job on having the courage to make that call.

By the way, didn't you meet at a bus stop?:


Dudleyville said:


> The good news is she didn't reject me and hang up the phone immediately when I told her I don't have a car.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Dudleyville said:


> I finally talked to her and she sounded nice. The good news is she didn't reject me and hang up the phone immediately when I told her I don't have a car. We are supposed to meet up on Wednesday at 6m pacific time at the local shopping mall where she clocks out of work. Some information that she has told me about herself is that she works at a Macy's inside the mall, she's single, she lives with her older sister, she used to live in Burbank (hence the different area code on her cell number), and that she is Armenian.


I knew an Armenian chick in college. She was cute!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY! Good for you!

Good luck. Keep us updated!

:clap


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Awesome. Armenian chicks are cute. And I know she wouldn't be surprised about you not having a car b/c you met at a bus stop, so that's pretty much a given. Good luck and go get 'em, Tiger!


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

I wonder how many times she's used this approach to meet guys. Maybe she had a whole pocket full of phone numbers. You should ask her(if you haven't already).


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

srschirm said:


> So many guys (myself included) would love for this to happen to us.


 :ditto

Well done for ringing her, I hope you have a good time when you meet up. You're a lucky dog!


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

Cool, i hope it goes well


----------



## NotThisAgain (Aug 23, 2007)

Dudleyville said:


> So I was waiting at a bus stop yesterday and there was this young woman standing next to me and when her bus came, before she got on she told me I dropped something and gave me a small piece of paper that had a smiley saying "Hi you are cute" and it had her name and her number on it. Since this kind of thing has never happened to me before in my life I am obviously very suspicious thinking that it might be some kind of prank joke and thus either a fake number or someone else's number like a guy's for example. We didn't even participate in small talk the whole time we were standing near each other at the bus stop or have that much eye contact with each other, which is why I had a shocked what the hell just happened expression on my face after what she just did because she knows absolutely nothing about me and for all she knows I could be someone dangerous like a serial killer or a rapist (not that I personally am one, but the world is a dangerous place full of psychos and weirdos) so she is taking a real risk giving her personal number to a total stranger on the street that she has never even had small talk with and knows zip about since she does not even know my name. Now here are my questions that I hope some of you can answer, first am I right in feeling cautious and suspicious about all of this ? Second how rare or common is it for females to pull this kind of stuff ? Third should I call the number that she gave me just to see what I get on the other end of the line ? Fourth have you or do you know anybody who has gone through a similar scenario as mine ?


You should consider playing the lottery, because that almost never happens, lol


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Almost never happens, really not even with guys who are blessed with Christian Bale like good looks ?


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Should I call the night before our Wednesday meet up just to confirm with her on whether the date is still on or not ?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Yeah, I would.

Good luck! ooooh its only 2 days away........


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Sure, it wouldn't hurt. Have fun!


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Where do most people go on a first date ?


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Dudleyville said:


> Where do most people go on a first date ?


Movie theater or a restaurant are common places to go on a first date.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I was going to object to the movie idea, then I remembered a couple times that we met up beforehand, and the movie led to hand-holding, which was very nice.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Last night we went to Starbucks and after that we saw "National Treasure: Book Of Secrets". She says she wants to go out with me again next week. There was no kissing on the first date but she did hug me before the farewell. I was nervous for the first couple of minutes, but I loosened up more as the date progressed. Any suggestions on where to take her on the sceond date ? I was thinking about taking her to "Ripley's Believe It Or Not" since she said she has never been to one before.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

Ripley's sounds like a very good choice.


----------



## McBeef (Jan 5, 2008)

This is the best thread ever.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ripleys does seem like a fun choice. Good luck!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, good luck. Kick some ***. Not literally though... in my experience, ladies don't like that.


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

:banana Yay for taking chances and it working out well! I hope this motivates more people to do the same. You can't have success if you don't risk failure.


----------



## Zen Mechanics (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Yeah, good luck. Kick some ***. Not literally though... in my experience, ladies don't like that.


they like it if you slap their *** though. and shout WHOSE YO DADDY when you do it


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

After how many dates is it generally considered acceptable to move in for a kiss ?


----------



## mranonhello (Nov 13, 2003)

Whatever feels right. It could be the first one, or it could be several dates in, or even longer.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Dudleyville said:


> After how many dates is it generally considered acceptable to move in for a kiss ?


It is acceptable during the first. I would advise you not to wait too long. That's just a general observation though, some women are different.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

What would happen if I waited too long ? Would she get the wrong idea and there for think I just want to be her friend and nothing more ?


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

I guess it is knowing when the time is right. 
Personnally I would tend to wait that bit longer, too soon and it may give the impression you're only after one thing.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

For you what is a bit longer ?


----------



## Ken_Noddy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry, I'm probably the last person to be giving anyone advice on relationships. Pots and kettles spring to mind. 
I've always felt that it's up to the girl, when she's comfortable, she'll let you know. It would be interesting to hear others views on this.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

So what kind of hints can I expect when she is ready ? Unless ofcourse she is one of those very blunt types that will flat out ask why have I not kissed her yet.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Yes, I wouldn't wait too long because she might just think you're a friend. It's called the Friend Zone.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah just the thought of the friend zone makes me very :afr In my lifetime I have been in that zone way too many times with the opposite sex, so much that I have been traumatized by it.


----------



## johnw38 (Feb 9, 2008)

I hear ya Dudleyville. Way too many times. My sister told me that its the way I approach women as a "nice guy." So am I supposed to approach them like an egotistical slimeball? Haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I don't think the phrase's ("nice guy") literal words really translate well to what it _really_ seems to mean. Most often, it seems that the phrase implies bending over backwards for a girl to the point where you look desperate and spineless.

If you do this, I suppose the only solution would be to tone down the niceties or something. Show less obvious interest? I don't know. It seems like there is a fine line between the "nice guy" label and the "inconsiderate *******" label. It's very subjective as well. A "nice guy" to one woman would be the perfect guy to another. An "*******" to one woman would be an exciting, fun guy to another.


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

I want to stay far away as possible from women who think inconsiderate azzholes are fun exciting guys.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I have definitely given strange hot boys my number before.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've given my number to people... who were in my group for group projects. :stu


----------



## justin984 (Jun 9, 2005)

Dudleyville said:


> So what kind of hints can I expect when she is ready ? Unless of course she is one of those very blunt types that will flat out ask why have I not kissed her yet.


Depends on the girl. If she's the conservative type, the 2nd-3rd date is probably appropriate to go for a kiss. Otherwise 1st or 2nd. Best way to find out is just to gauge her personality. Ask her if she's the "party type". If she is, then kiss her on the first date. If not, then this is a good chance to share something you have in common  But whenever you do it, do it somewhere private, and probably at the end of the date. And don't try again if she turns away (which is doubtful considering she wants to see you again).

Usually you'll know she's ready if you drop her off at the end of a date and she kind of lingers around like shes waiting for something, instead of just saying bye and walking off. Another good sign is if she lets you touch her. Not sexually, but playful taps, or touches on the shoulder etc. If you get her alone, like say you two are watching a movie at your place or something, tell her she has pretty hair and reach out and feel the bottom of it. If she doesn't brush you away, she's ready. Then just look her in the eyes and smile and go for it.  Much easier said then done, but it works like a charm!


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

maggiemae84 said:


> I have definitely given strange hot boys my number before.


I seriously wish I had the guts to do that... it's probably my only (however slight) chance of ever going on a date! Instead, it seems more likely that I'll be investing in a "Real Doll" somewhere down the line.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

i think a few dates is enough to give her a kiss. i actually think even one date is enough but i'm not sure all girls are like that.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

maggiemae84 said:


> I have definitely given strange hot boys my number before.


strange? :lol what do you consider strange?

ive never given anyone my number that i dont know that well. talking on the phone is still something im trying to conquer. they know that if they want a reply from me they need to txt me instead of leaving a voice message


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

You have a hard time talking to a woman you are interested on the phone, or do you have a hard time talking on the phone to anyone period ? For example is your phone shyness so bad that you can't even order food on the phone or is it not that severe ?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

ordering food is no problem because its quick. having a conversation, whether with a male or female, over the phone is what i still need to work on


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

Even if it's with your parents ?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

So what's the status on this girl now, Dudley?


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

She cancelled our date last Wednesday because she said she had heartburn and an upset stomach.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

nubly said:


> maggiemae84 said:
> 
> 
> > I have definitely given strange hot boys my number before.
> ...


I meant strange as in "stranger"; someone I don't know.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Dudleyville said:


> She cancelled our date last Wednesday because she said she had heartburn and an upset stomach.


What is she, 50 years old?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Dudleyville said:


> She cancelled our date last Wednesday because she said she had heartburn and an upset stomach.


Indigestion, diarrhea! Pepto Bismol! :lol


----------

